# Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2016)

Was wird nicht alles so erzählt über das Verhalten verschiedener Raubfischarten im Drill.

Hecht, explosiv, aber nicht ausdauernd
Zander, Waschlappen
Barsch, quirlig, aber klein halt
Rapfen, großer Kämpfer, geht ab
Wels, brachial, aber eigentlich nur wegen Gewicht

Wer liefert denn nun den spannendsten Drill...??

Wenn man dazu mal vom gleichen Gewicht ausgehen würde...

Also alle Arten mit um die 4-5 Pfund und mit gleichem Gerät.......


----------



## einsamergrinser (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Definitiv die Äsche dann die Barbe

gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

äääääh ja, neee, is klar :-D 

Raubfischarten........

Äsche - Salmonide...

Barbe - Friedfisch mit Anwandlungen (wie auch Döbel)


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Beim Raufen finde ich nur den Biss und die erste Flucht spektakulär.
Ausgehend vom gleichen Gewicht der genannten Räuber ist für mich ganz klar der Barsch vorne.
Gruß,
Stephan


----------



## geomujo (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Zander - Waschlappen?!
Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Die Zander hier aktuell strotzen nur so Kraft. Sie sind sehr sehr gut genährt und haben auch richtig Power und geben nicht sofort kleinbei. Ab 50cm muss man schon richtig gegenhalten als Angler.


Hechte - die machen schnell schlapp. Sind aber nicht zu unterschätzen. Manchmal heben sie sich noch Kraft in der Hinterhand auf - meist wenn man den Wobbler lösen will.

Waller - wie ne U-Bahn - Gewalt pur, ohne Ende und ohne KO-zugehen
Welse bräuchten eigentlich ne Genehmigung vom Amt als Kampffisch oder so


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Für mich wohl auch der Barsch. Dafür das die eigentlich recht klein sind haben die ziemlich viel Kraft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Nochmal:
Im Vergleich, wenn jeder der genannten Arten so zwischen 4 und 5 Pfund schwer wäre...

Da ziehste in meinen Augen doch vielleicht nen Waller wie nen Zander auch ohne große Gegenwehr an Land


----------



## TooShort (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Unter den Bedingungen sehe ich den Barsch vorne. Die machen einfach Laune. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Ich hab beim Hecht z. B. schon sehr unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht.

In Seen eher (sehr) schnell schlapp, in Flüssen oder (schwedischen) Schären im Meer auch durchaus ausdauernd...


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Im Vergleich, wenn jeder der genannten Arten so zwischen 4 und 5 Pfund schwer wäre...
> 
> Da ziehste in meinen Augen doch vielleicht nen Waller wie nen Zander auch ohne große Gegenwehr an Land



Hallo,

Waller und vor allem Zander in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse; da ist der Hecht aber schon deutlich kämpferischer.
Beim Barsch müßte ich hochrechnen, da ich noch keinen über 1,5 Kilo fing. Ob das "rechnerische Ergebnis" dann der Praxis entspricht - ich weiß nicht. Aber allgemein legt ein Barsch schon ganz schön los (für seine Größe).
Ich würde sagen: der Rapfen macht das Rennen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## dib (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

bei gleichem gewicht , bei mir auch ganz klar der barsch platz 1



lg
-----------
thomas


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Im Vergleich, wenn jeder der genannten Arten so zwischen 4 und 5 Pfund schwer wäre...



Unter dieser Vorgabe:Barsch

theoretisch zumindest..

Gab und gibt ja immer wieder Überraschungen im Drillverhalten der Kandidaten.


----------



## Eisenkneter (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Ich votiere für den Hecht. Einfach weil er gerne springt. so macht ein 4 pfünder einfach mehr laune als alle anderen 4 pfünder.
und weil er gerne auf oberflächenköder knallt. das macht 2 m vor den füssen mehr eindruck als ein barsch oder zander der den gufi im dunklen wasser einfach einsaugt
beim barsch darf man nicht vergessen dass uns der 3 pfünder die knie wackeln lässt weil er kapital ist. nicht weil er besonders kämpft. und weil wir mit feinem zeug angeln. geht er aufs hechtgerät ist auch der 3 pfünder langweilig.

waschlappen nummer 1 sind kleine welse. aber das sind ja auch babies

mein favorit: Hecht in klaren flachen wasser auf die fliegenpeitsche


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Ich votiere für den Hecht. Einfach weil er gerne springt. so macht ein 4 pfünder einfach mehr laune als alle anderen 4 pfünder.
> und weil er gerne auf oberflächenköder knallt.


Könnte auch für Rapfen so gelten ;-) 


[youtube1]qA2F83lrt4M[/youtube1]


----------



## zokker (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Barsch habe ich schon ein paar von um die 2 kg gefangen und muß sagen, mehr wie ein Hecht in der Größe kämpfen die auch nicht. Obwohl es bei Hechten sehr große Unterschiede im Drill gibt.

Für mich liegt der Aal vorne. Wenn ein Aal von 2 - 3 kg den Rückwärtsgang einlegt, da kommt Spass auf. Wenn du da die Bremse nicht schnell genug auf bekommst ist eine 35er Mono schnell am Ende.


----------



## Eisenkneter (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

einverstanden. fang ich nur zu selten als dass er mir  sonntags morgens mit leichtem kater spontan in den sinn kam.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Große Barsche kämpfen mMn auch nicht "stärker" als gleichgroße Hechte aber etwas ausdauernder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> sonntags morgens mit leichtem kater spontan in den sinn kam.


So kommt alles raus ...
:q:q:q


----------



## einsamergrinser (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> äääääh ja, neee, is klar :-D
> 
> Raubfischarten........
> 
> ...


Bei uns haben die Zähne; ))
Ok der Drill stärkste raubfisch ist und bleibt der weiße Hai 

gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Haarespalter - zu was hab ich denn die gemeinten aufgezählt?
:q:q:q


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Also innerhalb dieser festgelegten Gewichtsklasse sind echte, wild geborene und wild lebende Forellen und wo vorhanden auch der Lachs eindeutig die besten Fighter. Und diese Salmoniden sind auch so was von raubfischig!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

aber nicht mit in meine Abfrageliste :-D


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Dann eben nicht.


----------



## einsamergrinser (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Ja die kannst ja eigentlich gar nicht vergleichen zudem jeder Barsch anderst kämpft genauso wie jeder Hecht/Zander. Bei dem Gewicht? Wenn hier schon jemand n Barsch mit 4-5 pfund gefangen hat (sind hier sicherlich nicht viele)...Fluss fische kämpfen ausdauernder ... Rapfen hatte ich bisher noch keinen denke aber dass er der King ist.
Mit gleichem Gerät? Ja da solltest auch was festlegen mit meiner UL machen die 5 pfund fische alle Druck

gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Was du aber in deiner Liste vollkommen übersehen hast, ist dabei die Altersstruktur. Bei diesem Gewicht ist ein Barsch ein uralter Fisch, der Zander im frühen mittleren Alter, der Hecht etwa ein Teenager und dein Waller quasi noch das Kleinkind.


----------



## einsamergrinser (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



Andal schrieb:


> Also innerhalb dieser festgelegten Gewichtsklasse sind echte, wild geborene und wild lebende Forellen und wo vorhanden auch der Lachs eindeutig die besten Fighter. Und diese Salmoniden sind auch so was von raubfischig!


Ständen salmoniden drauf (auf seiner Liste) wäre es der Huchen hucho hucho

gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



einsamergrinser schrieb:


> Ständen salmoniden drauf (auf seiner Liste) wäre es der Huchen hucho hucho



Danke! Den habe ich glatt übersehen. Aber den würden auch die meisten User im Forum vermutlich gar nicht auf den ersten Blick erkennen, wenn sie denn mal einen an den Haken bekämen, so wie ich bei Lachs und Meerforelle zweimal hinsehen muss. Sind nicht überall die üblichen Verdächtigen.


----------



## einsamergrinser (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



Andal schrieb:


> Was du aber in deiner Liste vollkommen übersehen hast, ist dabei die Altersstruktur. Bei diesem Gewicht ist ein Barsch ein uralter Fisch, der Zander im frühen mittleren Alter, der Hecht etwa ein Teenager und dein Waller quasi noch das Kleinkind.


Da muss ich dir leider etwas  widersprechen. unter guten Voraussetzungen kann ein Barsch in 6 Jahren eine stattliche Größe von 40cm erreichen. Er wurde anhand seiner Jahresringe bestimmt 6 winter und 6 Sommer ringe kein Opa  . Habs zuerst auch nicht geglaubt aber es waren dort  (ein Staubecken) nur Karpfen und Barsche drin mit Überfluss an Futter. Im Sommer war die Temperatur perfekt zum abwachsen flächenmäßig sehr groß aber max 1.70m tief 

gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Genau.
Das Wachstum variiert ja sehr stark von Gewässer zu Gewässer. Kann man also nicht berücksichtigen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Auf jeden Fall der Rapfen, gefolgt vom Barsch.
Dann der Hecht und irgendwann der Zander.
Wels ausserhalb der Wertung wegen dem Gewicht


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Bei allen Fischen gibt es unterschiedliche "Persönlichkeiten" vom Phlegmatiker bis zum absolut hysterischen Typ ist alles vertreten.


----------



## einsamergrinser (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Also, wir haben dieses Jahr nen 1,20er Hecht gefangen, der hat im Drill aber so richtig Alarm gemacht, das ich den Driftsack bergen und sogar rudern musste. Wir haben schon einige große Hecht gefangen und angeln mit schweren swimbaitruten, aber der hat nen völlig neuen Masstab gesetzt und die Routine erschüttert! Unglaublich und unvergesslich!


Wir sprechen hier aber "nur" von einem 4-5 pfund fisch. 

gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also alle Arten mit um die 4-5 Pfund und *mit gleichem Gerät*.......



Das ist der Punkt!
Wenn hier immer wieder der Barsch genannt wird, natürlich machen Fische 40/45+ richtig Spaß, besonders wenn man sie am Barschgerät drillt, aber gehen wir einfach mal nicht von UL-Kasperflitschen aus, sondern von einem vernünftigen Hechtsetup und betrachten den Barsch als Beifang, dann ist da auch nicht viel los. Agil, aber von langen Fluchten usw. kann keine Rede sein. 
Zander sind vergleichsweise lahm. Auch kapitale Fische. Bockig, aber einmal vom Grund gelöst kommt da nicht mehr viel.
Rapfen sind kurzzeitig spritzig, aber denen hat man auch schnell den Schneid abgekauft.
Meiner Erfahrung nach halten Hechte die meisten Überraschungen bereit. Manche sind einfach nur träge, aber dann gerät man wieder an Exemplare, die einen wilden Tanz veranstalten. Ich habe schon Fische um die 80 gehabt, bei denen man dachte, es kommt gleich wer weiß was für ein Kaliber an's Boot und dann wieder weitaus Größere, die sich einfach einkurbeln ließen.
Waller um die 4-5 Pfund sind nicht erwähnenswert.




zokker schrieb:


> Für mich liegt der Aal vorne. Wenn ein Aal von 2 - 3 kg den Rückwärtsgang einlegt, da kommt Spass auf.



Unbestritten! Kapitale Aale sind die wahren Monster im Drill. Im Verhältnis mit nichts zu vergleichen.

Und wie Andal schon erwähnte, den besten Drill in der Range um die 4-5 Pfund bieten am Spinngerät Salmoniden. Hier sind für mich "wild" aufgewachsene Refos ganz eindeutig vorne. 
Wer einmal im Fluß eine Regenbogenforelle von 4/5 Pfund im Drill hatte, weiß, was los ist.


Interessant wäre mal eine Umfrage zu Drillzeiten. 
Hier liest man oft von 20min Drill und mehr. 
Da scheint es bei vielen Anglern eine gefühlte Verschiebung im Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum zu geben.
Welchen einheimischen Räuber, von großen Wallern mal abgesehen, hat man denn bei richtigem Gerät nicht in unter fünf Minuten im Kescher?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Interessant wäre mal eine Umfrage zu Drillzeiten.
> Hier liest man oft von 20min Drill und mehr.
> Da scheint es bei vielen Anglern eine gefühlte Verschiebung im Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum zu geben.
> Welchen einheimischen Räuber, von großen Wallern mal abgesehen, hat man denn bei richtigem Gerät nicht in unter fünf Minuten im Kescher?


Das würd ich auch so unterschreiben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Welchen einheimischen Räuber, von großen Wallern mal abgesehen, hat man denn bei richtigem Gerät nicht in unter fünf Minuten im Kescher?




Oft beißen gerade die Großen am nicht für sie ausgelegten Gerät(ging mir mit meinem größten Hecht zB so).
Dann ergeben sich schon mal längere Drillzeiten.#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Und dazu kommt noch wie drillt der Angler?
Hart und kompromisslos oder eher weich und materialschonend?
Ernährungszustand/Fangzeit der Fische.
Ein und derselbe Fisch kann im jahr ganz verschieden kräftig sein

Alles so subjektiv, dass es eigentlich keine Antwort geben kann.#t


----------



## einsamergrinser (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



> Hier liest man oft von 20min Drill und mehr.
> Da scheint es bei vielen Anglern eine gefühlte Verschiebung im Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum zu geben.
> Welchen einheimischen Räuber, von großen Wallern mal abgesehen, hat man denn bei richtigem Gerät nicht in unter fünf Minuten im Kescher?


Ja aber ohne festlegung des Angelgeschirrs kann man es auch nicht richtig einstufen.zB mein bisher größter Fluss hecht  (75cm) würde in etwa in die Kategorie fallen. Rute bis 75gr wg Geflecht 0.16er hab ordentlich Druck gemacht er ist aber wirklich erst nach 20min im Kescher gelandet. Mit nem Wels Geschirr hätte ich ihn sicherlich schneller gelandet 



gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## einsamergrinser (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Oft beißen gerade die Großen am nicht für sie ausgelegten Gerät(ging mir mit meinem größten Hecht zB so).
> Dann ergeben sich schon mal längere Drillzeiten.#6


So ist es wirklich meistens.

gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## mephisto (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Wen intressiert denn der Drill,der Anbiss ist doch der das erhoffte Moment!
Zur Ursprungsfrage....ganz klar Barsch!Selbst am Big Bait Hechtgerät.


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Gleiches Gerät...?.......Barschrütchen oder schwere Hechtspinnrute...?
Und Hand aufs Herz,einen Barsch von 4-5 Pfund haben die meisten Angler
in natura noch nicht mal gesehen,geschweige denn gefangen.
In der Liste,bei dem Gewicht, ist für mich eindeutig der Rapfen vorne.


----------



## einsamergrinser (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Gleiches Gerät...?.......Barschrütchen oder schwere Hechtspinnrute...?
> Und Hand aufs Herz,einen Barsch von 4-5 Pfund haben die meisten Angler
> in natura noch nicht mal gesehen,geschweige denn gefangen.
> In der Liste,bei dem Gewicht, ist für mich eindeutig der Rapfen vorne.


Genau meine Meinung  (PB(arsch) 55cm)

gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## Mozartkugel (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Im Vergleich, wenn jeder der genannten Arten so zwischen 4 und 5 Pfund schwer wäre...



Regenbogenforelle. Ein Huchen aus der Strömung macht aber auch ordentlich Krawall.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



mephisto schrieb:


> Zur Ursprungsfrage....ganz klar Barsch!Selbst am Big Bait Hechtgerät.



Toller Barsch, keine Frage. 
Aber ganz ehrlich, am Big-Bait-Hechtgerät lernt so ein Dreipfünder das Surfen!


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



einsamergrinser schrieb:


> Ja aber ohne festlegung des Angelgeschirrs kann man es auch nicht richtig einstufen.zB mein bisher größter Fluss hecht  (75cm) würde in etwa in die Kategorie fallen. Rute bis 75gr wg Geflecht 0.16er hab ordentlich Druck gemacht er ist aber wirklich erst nach 20min im Kescher gelandet.



Die Botschaft hör ich wohl, allein es fehlt der Glaube mir.

Mit Gerät in dem Kaliber brauche ich noch nicht mal für einen 10 kg Köhler 20 min.. Was hast du da alles gemacht?


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Ohne Stoppuhr kann man sich da wohl gehörig verschätzen in der Aufregung des Drills.


----------



## einsamergrinser (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Botschaft hör ich wohl, allein es fehlt der Glaube mir.
> 
> Mit Gerät in dem Kaliber brauche ich noch nicht mal für einen 10 kg Köhler 20 min.. Was hast du da alles gemacht?


Ja so dachte ich auch aber er hat mich trotzdem dirigiert . Dieser Hecht war eine  Nr für sich im Drill. Konnte es selbst nicht verstehen. Hab davor schon größere am See gedrillt die waren eher faul machten kurze Fluchten.
Er zog immer wieder mit Vollgas Richtung Strömungs kante verhielt sich eher wie eine Barbe die sich in die Strömung stellt. Wobei man sie rauspumpen musste dann Richtung Kescher dirigiert ...zog wieder ab in die Strömung dies 6mal bis er wirklich erschöpft war





Hier ist das Fluss"kampfmonster"

gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## Angler9999 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

... mit verlaub.. so ne Uhr hatte ich auch mal....


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



einsamergrinser schrieb:


> Ja aber ohne festlegung des Angelgeschirrs kann man es auch nicht richtig einstufen.zB mein bisher größter Fluss hecht  (75cm) würde in etwa in die Kategorie fallen. Rute bis 75gr wg Geflecht 0.16er hab ordentlich Druck gemacht er ist aber wirklich erst nach 20min im Kescher gelandet. Mit nem Wels Geschirr hätte ich ihn sicherlich schneller gelandet


mir ist auch schon ähnliches passiert. mit einem 65er hechtlein im see, 20 minuten jetzt nicht gerade, noch nicht mal 10, aber in gedanken war ich schon beim rekordhecht.
konnte mir das auch nicht erklären, keinerlei bisspuren vorhanden.

für mich ist auch der aal unerreicht.

von der rangliste hier würde ich mich eindeutig für den hecht entscheiden.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



einsamergrinser schrieb:


> Dieser Hecht war eine  Nr für sich im Drill.
> 
> Das wird der Hecht von dir auch gedacht haben.
> 
> ...






einsamergrinser schrieb:


> Ja aber ohne festlegung des Angelgeschirrs kann man es auch nicht richtig einstufen.zB mein bisher größter Fluss hecht  (75cm) würde in etwa in die Kategorie fallen. Rute bis 75gr wg Geflecht 0.16er hab ordentlich Druck gemacht er ist aber wirklich erst nach 20min im Kescher gelandet.



Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber ich bin mir sicher, du drillst viel zu lasch. 
Wer sich von so 'ner Luftpumpe 20min dirigieren läßt, macht was falsch!
Dreh mal die Bremse richtig an!!!




Angler9999 schrieb:


> ... mit verlaub.. so ne Uhr hatte ich auch mal....


----------



## einsamergrinser (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber ich bin mir sicher, du drillst viel zu lasch.
> Wer sich von so 'ner Luftpumpe 20min dirigieren läßt, macht was falsch!
> Dreh mal die Bremse richtig an!!!


Ja besonders... hab vielleicht auch noch Freude am drill und nur 28jahre angelerfahrung (nicht mein alter bin etwas älter). Ich hatte damit gemeint daß nicht jeder Fisch sich gleich wehrt es gibt immer Ausnahmen die etwas länger brauchen. Klar kann ich immer die Bremse voll zu knallen nen Schnur Bruch riskieren und ihn mit voller Gewalt in den Kescher reinprügeln ich stellte sie nach dem 0.20 FC ein denn ich fischte einen Forellenwobbler . Klar klingt pervers 0.16er Geflecht auf forelle aber ich hab damals erst mit dem spinnfischen begonnen und wurde schlecht beraten. Da wurde das verwendet was da drauf war

gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Kommt halt allgemein auch drauf an, wie man "Drillstärke" definiert - pure Zugkraft/Kondition (ggf. inkl. "Grundbohren"/Festsetzen) oder eher wilde "Freiwasser"-Action in Form von Sprüngen, Schütteln etc.


----------



## ajotas (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



einsamergrinser schrieb:


> Ständen salmoniden drauf (auf seiner Liste) wäre es der Huchen hucho hucho
> 
> .....



tatsächlich? hast du da schon eigene Erfahrungen? Hab auf Youtube mal Huchendrills mit großen Fischen gesehen, die mir nicht sonderlich flott aussahen.....Lachs oder Mefo frisch aufgestiegen machen schon ordentlich Alarm. Ob da der Huchen mithalten kann?

Wassertemperatur spielt natürlich hier auch ne große Rolle, Huchen ist ja eher Winterfisch, falls ich das jetzt nicht falsch einordne..


----------



## Zander Jonny (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Von den aufgelisteten Fischen und gewichten ist es für mich an 1 stelle der Barsch, und dann der Wels .


----------



## ajotas (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

meine paar Hechte aus der Oste bis 74 cm waren nicht besser als die dortigen Zander bisher. Manche Zander um die 60 cm oder büschen drüber haben sogar länger und stärker Druck gemacht. 

Aber stimmt schon, sobald vom Grund gelöst, wars das meist bis auf wenig Action im oberen Drittel /Oberfläche.

Rapfen im 4 Pfund-Bereich hatte ich auch schon, aber keine Sommferfische, die ich doche wenigstens etwas ausdauernder einschätze. Meine 3 um deren Laichzeit gefangenen (in ner niedersächsischen Wiesenaue) waren nach keinen 20 Sek (da aber ordentlich) Gegenwehr platt.

Bin am Ende doch beim Hecht (da es kein Salmonide sein darf) , denn hatte in dieser Aue und in Seen schon 70er mit ordentlich PS, nur die Handvoll meiner Oste-Hechte war merkwürdig lame.


----------



## Limpegg (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Interessanter Thread!
Also die härtesten Bisse und zumindest die anfängliche Drillphase hatte ich bei Rapfen.
Ich erinner mich ans Niedrigwasser 2003, wo wir am Rhein weit rauslaufen konnten und mit grossen pilkern mit der maximal möglichen Einholgeschwindigkeit gefischt haben, direkt in der Fahrtrinne, mit richtig Srömung. 
Da hast du Bisse gekriegt, dass die fast die Angel aus der Hand gefallen ist. Sowas hab ich seither nicht mehr erlebt.
Zugegebenermaßen waren das alles größere , bis 80 cm, und pure Muskeln.
Die erste Phase des Drills hörst du eigentlich nur die Bremse, allerdings lässt das Schauspiel schnell nach. Rapfen scheinen schnell aufzugeben.
Ein Rapfendrill in tiefem, ruhigerem Wasser ist allerdings noch interessanter meiner Meinung nach, da sie dann nicht so schnell müde sind und spektakuläre Fluchten ergreifen.

Bei Hechten find ich interessant, dass sie so unberechenbar sind. Im einen Moment kannst du sie herziehen wie einen nassen Sack, im nächsten moment ziehen sie dir 10 Meter von der Rolle wie nichts. 

Auch wenn es hier nicht zählt, so sind mit Abstand die größten Kraftpakete, die ich an der Angel hatte, Barben.
Letztes Jahr habe ich eine mit Gummifisch gekriegt, zw. 75 und 80 cm ca.
Ein Rapfen, der ja auch hier oft als Favorit gilt, der die gleiche größe hat, wirkt dagegen wie ein kleiner Stock im Wasser. 
Was eine Barbe am Band anstellen kann ist unfassbar. Diese Tiere sind die pure Muskelkraft. 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass schon manch einer, der eine richtig kapitale Barbe ans Band gekriegt hat, gedacht hat, er hat es mit einem Waller zutun


----------



## daci7 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Von den aufgelisteten Fischarten hätt ich jetz auch den Rapfen gewählt. Barsche in der Gewichtsklasse hab ich allerdings auch noch nicht viele gefangen muss ich zugeben.
Aal ist mit entsprechendem Gewicht allerdings 'ne andere Hausnummer, wie mancher schon geschrieben hat - wenn es allerdings um pure Kraft/Gewicht geht sind unsere heimischen Fischchen allesamt Schlappschwänze wenn man sie denn mal mit ihren Warmwasserkollegen vergleicht


----------



## grumic81 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Hallo,

schwierig zu beantworten wie ich finde. Jeder Fisch hat seinen eigenen Reiz beim Fang. Beim Rapfen ist es der Biss, beim Wels die unbändige Kraft.

Ich würde mich aber am Ende für den Waller entscheiden

Gruß Mike


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Im Vergleich, wenn jeder der genannten Arten so zwischen 4 und 5 Pfund schwer wäre...
> 
> Da ziehste in meinen Augen doch vielleicht nen Waller wie nen Zander auch ohne große Gegenwehr an Land



Dann stell dir einfach mal ne Grundel in dieser Gewichtsklasse vor. :q

Gehe ich jetzt nur von den genannten aus, wäre für mich die Wahl niemals klar definierbar.
Die Fische können in Bezug auf Gewässer, Köder etc. völlig unterschiedlich beißen und nen Kampf bieten, egal wie groß/schwer sie sind.

Wenn ich jetzt nur mal die Stärke des Bisses inkl. erster Flucht nehme, wärs bei mir wohl Rapfen, evtl noch Barsch.
Gehe ich von purer Kraft im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße/Gewicht aus, kann eigentlich nichts mit Aalen mithalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Stimmt - Grundel wär der Hammer, Kämpferherz - mich hat eine beim Hakenlösen mal gezielt versucht zu beissen, die wolltens wissen....

Ansonsten tendiere ich am ehesten zum Flussrapfen...
Wobei - wenn man mal die Gewichtsgrenze höher setzen würde:
ein 5- oder 10 Kilo-Barsch dürfte auch interessant sein...


----------



## capri2 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Würde auch für mich persönlich zum Barsch tendieren. 
Gestern stieg einer auf nen Orangen 3er Mepps ein.. Den hab ich nur dem Sohn eines Freundes zuliebe drauf gemacht. 1 Sek nach Aufschlag aufs Wasser einen harten Biss und ne Kirsche die ich auf mindestens 40+ schätze, springt und zieht dann sehr heftig ab.. dreht sich dann und schwimmt auf mich zu... Leider direkt ins Kraut, dort dann 2 harte Schläge und weg war er..


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Im Vergleich, wenn jeder der genannten Arten so zwischen 4 und 5 Pfund schwer wäre...
> 
> Da ziehste in meinen Augen doch vielleicht nen Waller wie nen Zander auch ohne große Gegenwehr an Land



Ausgehend von einem Gewicht von 5 Pfund wäre wohl der Döbel/Aitel neben dem Wels für mich der Kampfstärkste.
Genau genommen müsste man aber immer die Gewässer Bedingungen mit in Betracht ziehen. Raubfische die in der Strömung stehen haben von Grundher schon mehr Ausdauer.


----------



## Swordfisher (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Naja dann arbeiten wir es mal durch:

Hecht - explosiv und stark, macht aber schnell schlapp

Zander - schon manchmal kräftig, macht aber auch schnell schlapp

Barsch - erstaunlich stark, allerdings auch nicht so ausdauernd

Döbel/Aitel - nee, das sind (bis auf die ersten Kopfstöße) Waschlappen

Waller - ausdauernd und kräftig, für mich bislang die Nummer eins

Rapfen - tolle Bisse und Fluchten am Anfang, aber keine Ausdauer

Forelle - wilde Forellen sind sehr kampfstark und ausdauernd

Für mich ist die Frage - da ich in Österreich lebe und gerade gestern erst wieder einen dieser wunderbaren Fische gefangen hab - die Frage ganz klar:

Der HUCHEN ist bei weitem der kampfstärkste Raubfisch. Diese Fische haben eine extreme Kraft und sind ungkaublich ausdauernd. 

Für mich ist die Rangliste so:

1. Huchen 
2. Waller
3. Barsch & Wildforelle


----------



## CaptainPike (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Im Größenverhältnis finde ich auch Barsche top. Diese Sprints wenn sie sauer sind... zu geil. Und jedes mal denkt man, "oh diesmal ein richtig guter" und dann kommt wieder "nur" so ein 30er der da so einen Krawall gemacht hat |bigeyes

 Mein heftigster Fisch jenseits unserer "Heimfische": Lachs! Unglaubliche Energiebündel sind das :k


----------



## PAFischer (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



ajotas schrieb:


> tatsächlich? hast du da schon eigene Erfahrungen? Hab auf Youtube mal Huchendrills mit großen Fischen gesehen, die mir nicht sonderlich flott aussahen.....Lachs oder Mefo frisch aufgestiegen machen schon ordentlich Alarm. Ob da der Huchen mithalten kann?
> 
> Wassertemperatur spielt natürlich hier auch ne große Rolle, Huchen ist ja eher Winterfisch, falls ich das jetzt nicht falsch einordne..



Huchen werden nicht nur im Winter gefangen. Hatte es hier an der Donau schon ein paar mal, dass mir ein Angler Freudestrahlend seine tolle 60er Forelle gezeigt hat und mir dann die Tränen ob des abgeschlagenen Huchens im Eimer gekullert sind. Viele kennen den Unterschied nicht (oder wollen Ihn nicht kennen). 

Zum Topic:

Barsch an der Hechtrute: Selbst größere sind dann nicht sonderlich spannend.
Rapfen: Macht schon Alarm, aber nicht sonderlich lange
Zander: Anfangs etwas bockig, aber nicht besonders herausfordernd.
Babywaller: ich glaub da braucht es keinen Kommentar - nasser Sack
In der Liste bei der Größe - Flußhechte sind ordentliche Kämpfer


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



PAFischer schrieb:


> In der Liste bei der Größe - Flußhechte sind ordentliche Kämpfer


Und schwedische Schärenhechte ;-)


----------



## PAFischer (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

@ Thomas

in den Genuss bin ich leider noch nie gekommen. Wäre ein noch zu erfüllender traum :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Ich weiss dafür nicht, ob die Boddenhechte bei uns genauso drauf sind wie die "Schweden" - so hat jeder halt noch anglerische Ziele ;-)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



PAFischer schrieb:


> In der Liste bei der Größe - Flußhechte sind ordentliche Kämpfer


Und Freiwasserhechte (Talsperren etc.), die in der Art der amerik. Muskies leben und viel schwimmen eben auch, die haben dann auch Ausdauer. Die plötzlichen Angriffe auf die Hakverbindung sind von solchen Fischen auch "Spitze".


----------



## jkc (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Hi, ich kann die Frage abschließend nicht beantworten, gefühlsmäßig geht es in Richtung Hecht oder Wels, wobei ich noch keinen so kleinen Waller gefangen habe.

Was ich aber gar nicht nachvollziehen kann ist, dass Barschen eine besondere Kampfkraft zugesagt wird. Ich habe zwar vermutlich noch nie einen Barsch über 2kg, gefangen es war aber auch noch kein einziger Fisch dabei der Schnur genommen hat. Barsch"drills" laufen bei mir so: Es ruppellt in der Rute, Fisch kommt zur Oberfläche und wandert in den Kescher oder steigt aus. Wenn ich mit dem gleichen Gerät auf Hecht fische oder einen Beifang in der genannten Größenordnung habe dann geht fast sicher mehrfach die Bremse und teilweise dauert´s sogar einige Minuten, bis der Fisch lande-bereit ist.

Grüße JK


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Die Relation ist da natürlich eine Sache, die da schwierig zu Messen ist.

Der Barsch hat in Relation zu seiner Größe eine enorme Kampfkraft, ist aber eben kleiner.

Viele unterschätzen den Zander in seiner Krampfkraft.
Meine Vermutung, warum der Zander im Drill so schwach ist, liegt beim Körperbau. Der Zander ist bullig, während der Hecht eben länglich ist. Im Drill kann der Hecht sich schnell umdrehen und dann seine Kraft ausnutzen. Der Zander hat wegen der Körperform kaum eine Chance dazu, weshalb es sich wie "der nasse Sack" anfühlt.

Aber wer schon einmal einen Zander seitlich gehakt hat, der wird wissen, was für eine Kraft diese Tiere haben können. Ein Kollege hatte Mal einen 50er an der Seite gehakt. Wir waren uns sicher, dass da der Fisch des Lebens dran hängt, der jedes Mal in die Strömung abgezogen ist.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wobei - wenn man mal die Gewichtsgrenze höher setzen würde:
> ein 5- oder 10 Kilo-Barsch dürfte auch interessant sein...


Auch wenn es leicht vom Thema ab ist aber Streifenbarsche habe ich in der Größe bis 63cm gefangen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, würde unser Flussbarsch auch so groß werden, dass man daran die Relation am besten erkennen könnte. 

Und ab dieser Größe/Gewichtsklasse war da auch nichts mehr mit schnell in den Kescher pullen. Die machen da so einige Fluchten und geben da keine Chance. Gar nicht auszumalen, wie so ein Fisch im Störmungsgewässer abgehen muss.


----------



## Eitsch (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Hallo!

Also beim hecht muss man unterscheiden ob er in Großen Seen und Flüssen gefangen wird, oder ob er sien Lebtag in einem 0,5 HA Tümpel im Teich rumschwimmt.

Meine Meinung ist, dass Hecht was Kampfkraft angeht recht weit unten steht. 
Der FLUSSHECHT allerdings... da hab ich gewaltig respekt vor. :m


----------



## Breamhunter (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Definitiv die irischen Hechte. Hatte mal einen so um 110 cm rum, der wollte partout nicht ans geschweige denn ins Boot. Schätze mal der Drill hat mind. 20 min. gedauert. Dagegen sind die Boddenhechte (zumindest im Winter) Luftpumpen. 
http://blog.angeln.de/zielfische/raubfische/zielfisch-hecht/die-starksten-hechte-der-welt/


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Irische Hechte sind auch durch die Bank gute Springer. Auf dem Kontinent und in Schweden habe ich das so nie erlebt.


----------



## Swordfisher (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Irische Hechte sind schon auch gut. 

Der Huchen steht für mich aber allein aufgrund seiner Ausdauer weit über allen anderen!


----------



## Reg A. (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Innerhalb der von Thomas festgelegten Parameter (fünf Fischarten, Gewicht 4-5 Pfund):
Barsch
Hecht/Rapfen
Waller
Zander

Ganz allgemein für heimische Raubfische in Relation zu Größe/Gewicht:
(Groß-) Salmoniden
Barsch
Hecht/Rapfen
Waller
Zander/Döbel

Zu den Salmoniden wäre noch zu sagen, dass ich Bachforellen für die deutlich besseren Kämpfer halte, als Regenbogenforellen (die hier z.T. recht hoch gelobt wurden). Zumindest ab einem Gewicht von 3kg+ haben mir Bachforellen an der Fliegenrute immer deutlich mehr Schneid abgekauft, als Regenbogner der gleichen Gewichtsklasse.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Hallo Reg A.

grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir recht. Aber am besten ; im Verhältnis zum Gewicht, kämpfen die Forellen zwischen 45 und 60 cm, also zwischen etwa einem und guten zwei Kilogramm. Wenn sie größer sind, kämpfen sie mehr und mehr mit dem Gewicht, nicht mehr mit der, ihnen so eigenen, Spritzigkeit. Natürlich legt eine 4 Kilo Forelle ganz anders los als ein 4 Kilo Hecht aber nicht annähernd doppelt so stark wie eine 2 Kilo Forelle, ihr fehlt die Beschleunigung, denke ich. Und ja, Bachforellen bereiten meist mehr Probleme. Ihr Kampfstil ist anders.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Hallo,

kann mir über die Eingangsfrage leider kein fundiertes Urteil erlauben, da ich noch nie mehrere   Fische in der genannten Größe am gleichen Gerät bei vergleichbaren Umweltbedingungen gefangen habe.


----------



## randio (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Ich finde die Vergleiche hinken etwas. Man kann die Fische bezogen auf ein fixes Gewicht allein wegen ihrer körperlichen Konstitution schwer vergleichen.

Man müsste einen 45er Barsch schon in Relation zu einer 60cm Bafo, 1,40m Wels, 80er Zander und meinetwegen Meterhecht sehen.

Dann halt noch bezogen auf entsprechendes Zielfisch-Tackle.

Erst letzte Woche hat ein fetter 95er Hecht weitaus weniger gekämpft als ein schlanker 85er. An der UL Rute brauche ich für einen 60er Rapfen mitunter 5 Min. Mit entsprechendem Gerät ca. 30-45 Sek. Für meinen größten Zander (98cm) habe ich nachweislich (auf Video) 58 Sek gebraucht. (mit der 40g Rocke)
Einen 2m Wels habe ich schon 45 Min. an der Night Attack gedrillt. Ein 45er Barsch ist an der mittleren Zanderrute (40g) in 10 Sek. ausgedrillt. Eine 55er Bafo ist schneller ausgedrillt als eine 65er Barbe, da die Biester halt stark am Grund stehen. 50er Alande machen mMn. auch richtig Spaß, da ist von allem was dabei. usw., usw...

Ich würde sagen das ist unmöglich zu pauschalisieren!
Große Faktoren wären auch wie hart/weich eine Rute ist, oder auch die Strömung, die oft die Wahrnehmung über die eigentliche Kampfkraft eines Fisches vernebelt.

Ich habe hier was von einem 20 Min. Drill mit einer 75g Rute mit einem 75er Hecht gelesen. Mit verlaub, dafür brauche ich im Normalfall 20 Sek.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



randio schrieb:


> Ich finde die Vergleiche hinken etwas. Man kann die Fische bezogen auf ein fixes Gewicht allein wegen ihrer körperlichen Konstitution schwer vergleichen.
> 
> Man müsste einen 45er Barsch schon in Relation zu einer 60cm Bafo, 1,40m Wels, 80er Zander und meinetwegen Meterhecht sehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## randio (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aber die einzige Größe die wirklich einen halbwegs passenden Vergleich zuläßt ist eben das Gewicht. Alle anderen Vergleichsgrößen hinken noch viel mehr.
> Willst Du allen Ernstes einen gut 1 Kilo schweren Barsch mit einem 20 Kilo Waller vergleichen?
> ...



Klar, ABER halt an entsprechendem Gerät!

Daher meine Meinung, dass das Thema zu komplex ist um pauschal beantwortet zu werden. Es gibt einfach zu viele Faktoren. Wir fangen z.B. im Winter Großrapfen gezielt mit ML Ruten. Die Fische haben dann mitunter 75-80cm und das ist trotzdem kein "Drill" an der 15g Rute, sondern stupides einleiern. Im Sommer würden die da kurzen Prozess mit dem Tackle machen.


----------



## Reg A. (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

@Lajos: Und? Dem hab ich doch gar nicht widersprochen. Hat aber auch nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. Es geht ja ganz allgemein um den drillstärksten heimischen Raubfisch, nicht darum, in welcher Gewichtsklasse eine spezifische Fischart am besten kämpft. 



randio schrieb:


> Ich finde die Vergleiche hinken etwas. Man kann die Fische bezogen auf ein fixes Gewicht allein wegen ihrer körperlichen Konstitution schwer vergleichen.
> 
> Man müsste einen 45er Barsch schon in Relation zu einer 60cm Bafo, 1,40m Wels, 80er Zander und meinetwegen Meterhecht sehen.
> 
> Dann halt noch bezogen auf entsprechendes Zielfisch-Tackle.



@randio: Naja, das kann man schon vergleichen, zumindest grob. Ich z. B. gehe (abgesehen von Salmoniden) gezielt eigentlich nur auf Hecht. Barsch, Zander, Wels, Rapfen etc. sind dementsprechend bei mir nur Beifang - auf Hechtgeschirr. Und da denke ich, mir dann doch ein einigermaßen fundiertes Urteil erlauben zu können. 
Womit du natürlich recht hast, ist, dass es immer nur ein grober Vergleich sein kann, denn Jahreszeit, Gewässer und und und müsste man natürlich auch noch gesondert berücksichtigen. Ganz zu schweigen von der individuellen Konstitution eines Fisches, wie in deinem Beispiel erwähnt.


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Ohne das alles gelesen zu haben..

 Raubfische sind die Biester die man auch mit Kunstköder oder Köderfisch fangen kann..

 Zander sind schon irre, ...langweilig da ist der Drill eines Brachsens ja oft spannender.

 Rapfen haben mich schlicht enttäuscht, so wild fand ich die nicht.

 Welse können spannend sein wenn denn Hindernisse im Wasser am Grund sind.

 Beim Barsch habe ich das Gefühl das die Kraft der Großbarsche nicht mit der Größe zunimmt.

 Der Hecht kann kämpfen oder sich einfach landen lassen.
 Die Kraft ist nicht groß, aber die Tücke ist das man nie weiß  wann der diese Einsetzt.
 Nicht selten explodiert er erst vor dem Ufer, Anfänger bringen Ihn dort gerne zum Springen damit er sich den Haken abschütteln kann.
 Hechte lassen sich zudem nur schwer wieder auch Pflanzendickichten lösen, wenn die dort ersteinmal hängen.
 Das zu vermeiden finde ich spannend.

 Ähnlich ist der Drill eines großen Salmoniden.
 Erst bleibt er stehen, dann will er am Grund stehen und dann fliegt er oft schon aus Wasser, wobei man aufpassen muss das sich der Blinker nicht löst.
 Die sind kräftig und schnell und oft haben sie zudem ein hartes Maul. 

*Sieger an Kraft und Spannung im Drill, ist sicher ein fetter Aal.*
 Der hat die Kraft und Ausdauer und sucht beim kleinsten Fehler ein Versteck auf.
 Ein Aal von 2 -3 Kg sollte keine Mühe haben, auch bei hohen Tragkräften und recht fest stehender Bremse selbst im Freiwasser, auch einmal Schurr abzuziehen.
 (Ich bin noch nicht über die 2 Kg beim Aal gekommen. )

 Ich erinnere mich aber noch gut an einen Drill in der Weser, bei dem ich fest glaube das es ein Aal war.
 Die 2 2/1 Karpfenrute war schlicht viel zu weich um Ihn vom Grund fern zu halten.
 Auch war das das letzte mal, das ich das mit monovieler Schnur versuchte. 
 Die Mono hat er immer wieder abgezogen um zum Grund zu gelangen.
 Immer wieder versuchte er sich festzusetzen und nach vielleicht 50m, gelang es dem Fisch  dann auch endgültig.

 (Heute fische ich viel härter, oft eher im Bereich von Wels-Geräten)

 Wird wohl ein Aal gewesen sein, der Biss erfolgte auf Wollhandkrabbe und so kämpft eigentlich nur der Aal.
 (Gute Aale von 70cm bis 80cm fing ich den Tag vorher und nachher und Barben kämpfen anders.)
 Pech gehabt, das wäre wohl mal ein Aal gewesen, wie man sie sonst oft nur bei den Fischern sieht.


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



randio schrieb:


> Klar, ABER halt an entsprechendem Gerät!
> 
> Daher meine Meinung, dass das Thema zu komplex ist um pauschal beantwortet zu werden. Es gibt einfach zu viele Faktoren. Wir fangen z.B. im Winter Großrapfen gezielt mit ML Ruten. Die Fische haben dann mitunter 75-80cm und das ist trotzdem kein "Drill" an der 15g Rute, sondern stupides einleiern. Im Sommer würden die da kurzen Prozess mit dem Tackle machen.



 Ich denke wenn wir anfangen, das immer komplizierter zu mache, kann man sich jeden Vergleich sparen.

 Denn dann spielt auch noch eine Rolle ob man den Fisch vom Ufer drillt also der Fisch seine Kräfte normal einsetzen kann, oder ob man vom Boot über Ihn angelt, wo er ja zunächst nur seine Brustflossen einsetzen kann um dann Richtung Grund zu schwimmen. 
 Oder auch wie viele Hindernisse das Gewässer so bietet.
 Ein Drill im reinen Freiwasser, kann man nicht mit eienen Drill in einem Gewässer voller versteckten "Gemeinheiten" vergleichen.

 Dann gibt es noch Unterschiede zwischen Stehenden und Fließgewässern.

 Und in der Erinnerung eine Verzehrung der Erinnerung, je nach dem wie der Angler den Fang entgegenfiebert.
 Es können halt lange Minuten der Anspannung sein, oder eben ein schon erwarteter Drill eines normal wahrgenommenen Fisches.


----------



## randio (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> ...kann man sich jeden Vergleich sparen.
> 
> Denn dann spielt auch noch eine Rolle ob man den Fisch vom Ufer drillt also der Fisch seine Kräfte normal einsetzen kann, oder ob man vom Boot über Ihn angelt, wo er ja zunächst nur seine Brustflossen einsetzen kann um dann Richtung Grund zu schwimmen.
> Oder auch wie viele Hindernisse das Gewässer so bietet.
> ...



Mein Reden...


----------



## lute (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Ich denke, man kann die Fragen nicht spontan beantworten, da meiner Erfahrung nach jeder Fisch individuell kämpft. Dennoch teile ich gerne meine Erfahrugen, alle erlebt am Rhein.

Mein stärkster Drillgegner war bis jetzt ein 80cm Zander, gefolgt von einer 60cm Barbe. Beide sehr ähnlich im Fluchtverhalten, nur hatte die Barbe noch etwas mehr Zug zum Grund. Dafür hatte der Zander mehr Ausdauer.

Mein 83cm Wels hingegen war eine Schlaffi und wurde zügig, quasi ohne Bremse an einer 0,08mm Fireline gedrillt, nachdem die Primärrolle vorrübergehend ausgefallen ist. 

Mein einziger Hecht von 40cm war sehr schwach, da kam kaum was. Zeitweise war ich mir nicht mal mehr sicher, ob er noch dran hing.
Jeder Zander und Barsch in der größe lieferte mir deutlich mehr Kampf ab. Die 40cm Barsche haben dabei noch etwas mehr Power als Zander in der Größe, dass scheint die Regel zu sein. 

Rapfen habe ich noch nicht sehr viele gefangen. Die gefangenen waren alle erstaunlich lahm im Drill, sogar der dicke 70iger. Deutlich schwächer als meine Zander in gleichen größen. Hierbei muss ich anmerken, dass der 70iger Rapfen schon mindestens 2 Stunden am Rauben war und erst bei der vierten Attacke meinen Köder erwischt hat. Vermutlich war er schon müde.

Eine Ausnahme bildet ein Rapfen, der mir mit einem Gewaltigen Schlag auf den Blinker geknallt ist, bei dem er mir fast die Rute aus der Hand geschlagen hat und im Anschluss das Vorfach gesprengt. Bis heute mein einziger verangelter Fisch. Böse Zungen behaupten, dass es kein Rapfen sondern ein Lachs war.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Hallo,

na ja, man kann ja wohl schlecht einen 40er Hecht, der gerade mal ein halbes Kilo hat mit einem 80er Zander, der etwa das Zehnfache wiegt vergleichen.
Sicher gibt es individuelle Unterschiede im Kampfverhalten der Fische.
Aber ich meine schon, daß der Zander so ziemlich der lahmste Fisch ist, der in unseren Breiten rumschwimmt was das Kampfverhalten betrifft.
Früher fischte ich schon ab und an auf Zander, wegen des Verwertens, denn auf dem Teller macht er schon eine gute Figur.
Seit rund 25 Jahren habe ich ihn ab und zu (eher selten) als Beifang beim Hechtfischen. Ich habe das Fischen auf Zander hauptsächich deshalb aufgegeben, weil er eben an der Rute so eine schlechte Figur macht. Der Hecht ist eindeutig der bessere Kämpfer und zwar mit deutlichem Abstand.
Die Barbe und den Zander kann man auch nicht vergleichen, die eine legt richtig los und der andere läßt sich dazu im Vergleich herleiern wie ein nasser Waschlappen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> na ja, man kann ja wohl schlecht einen 40er Hecht, der gerade mal ein halbes Kilo hat mit einem 80er Zander, der etwa das Zehnfache wiegt vergleichen.


War ja auch NIE die Frage, keine Ahnung wie Du/ihr drauf kommt......

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer liefert denn nun den spannendsten Drill...??
> 
> Wenn man dazu mal vom gleichen Gewicht ausgehen würde...
> 
> *Also alle Arten mit um die 4-5 Pfund und mit gleichem Gerä*t.......


----------



## Lajos1 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Hallo Thomas,

ist schon klar, wenn man vergleicht muss man schon vom gleichen Gewicht ausgehen. Habe ich ja weiter vorne auch gemacht. 
Ich habe ja nur auf den Beitrag vom Anglerkollegen lute geantwortet, der vom drillstarken 80er Zander und vom schwachen 40er Hecht schrieb.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## BERND2000 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Um es zu vergleichen ist es doch recht einfach.

 Stellt Euch vor Ihr fischt eine 2 Kg Schnur und bekommt die Raubfische alle mit  2 Kg ans Band.

 Beim Zander hat man früher tatsächlich fast su "fein" gefischt.

 Bei den meisten Arten wird das bei Stückgewichten von 2 Kg auch meist völlig ausreichen, wenn der Angler Erfahrung hat und es wenig Hindernisse gibt.
 (Mit so etwas kann man 10 Kg Karpfen aus Seerosen holen, wenn man ruhig und Umsichtig handelt.)

 Nur beim (Raub-)Aal würde ich davon ausgehen das es fast Zufall wäre, den dann noch zu landen.

 Ich habe meinen größten Aal etwa so gefangen, mit den Dummen ist Gott.
 Aber mit Können hatte das wenig zu tun, es war eine Verkettung von Dingen die alle gut gingen. :m


----------



## lute (1. November 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> ist schon klar, wenn man vergleicht muss man schon vom gleichen Gewicht ausgehen. Habe ich ja weiter vorne auch gemacht.
> Ich habe ja nur auf den Beitrag vom Anglerkollegen lute geantwortet, der vom drillstarken 80er Zander und vom schwachen 40er Hecht schrieb.
> ...



Nur habe ich den 40cm hecht nie mit dem 80cm zander verglichen, sondern mit gleich großen barschen und zandern. Hier hat dieser hecht eindeutig als schwächster fisch abgeschnitten und die barsche als stärkste. Ich habe keinen zweifel, dass es hechte in dieser größe gibt, die mehr power aufbringen können, als meine 40cm zander. Von daher läßt sich die frage nur schlecht pauschal beantworten.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. November 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*



lute schrieb:


> Nur habe ich den 40cm hecht nie mit dem 80cm zander verglichen, sondern mit gleich großen barschen
> Hier hat dieser hecht eindeutig als schwächster fisch abgeschnitten und die barsche als stärkste.



Der Vergleich hinkt aber auch gewaltig.
Ein Barsch von 40cm ist etwa doppelt so schwer wie ein gleich großer Hecht


----------



## lute (1. November 2016)

*AW: Der drillstärkste Raubfisch????*

Wobei man das gewicht dem barsche kaum als pluspunkt anmerken kann, vergleicht man die antriebe und wasserschnittigkeit dieser beiden fische in ähnlicher größe. Zumindest nicht dann, wenn es um die fluchten geht. Ziehe ich beide nur durch das wasser, kommt beim barsch in dieser länger natürlich mehr widerstand auf.


----------

